# Cup Holder with Marine Grade HDPE aka Starboard



## cnc602 (Oct 8, 2009)

Made a cup holder using Marine Grade HDPE all so known as Starboard. The material is mostly used for boat and marine applications. I'm using a 2550 CNC Router.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

That's nice Mark ; never heard of Starboard , but I like the marine application angle - any Port in a storm.


Rog


----------



## cnc602 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks! I know nothing about boats or the ocean lol. I was just able to get my hands on some of this material (Starboard). It was a fun project, I wanted to not use any screws when putting it together, but I could not get the glue to hold it together some force was applied. Ended up having to use screws in the end.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Well I googled Starboard - interesting product . Apparently you can glue it with Scotch-weld DP -8005 ; you probably know that and have tried it already ........


Rog


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice looking drink holder. I know a few guys that could use that. 3M 5200 adhesive is designed to use above or below the waterline to make repairs. That might help.
Mike


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

*Starboard*

I have made a number of things with starboard, both smooth and textured. The 3M adhesive is an industrial product and not a normal consumer item. 5200 is a very tenacious sealer but is a poor glue as it stretches! Screws are the only real solution in a non production setting. Drill proper pilot and clearance holes and they really hold. I have winch handle boxes on my sailboat (43 years old) that are held together with stainless steel screws and sealed with 5200 that are 12 years old and look like new and are still water tight. They replaced teak units that were a maintenance headache. 
I love starboard but respect it's limitations. It is not very structural and will sag if you put it in a structural situation.


----------



## cnc602 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the great info. It was frustrating waiting for the glue to dry then having it break apart. At least I learned something from it.. .


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've seen Starboard advertised by one of the plastics chain stores, I think Interstate. Very pricey stuff.


----------

